# What yak should I purchase for around 400-500 dollars?



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello, I have been trying to tell myself the past three years to buy a kayak and I think it is finally the time. I would like to stay in the 400-500 price range which I know isn't much but I am not too picky. I will be going to bass pro here soon to look at them so any suggestions from there would be even better! Any information on what I should do to dip into the yak scene in a good way is appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

also I think that I would prefer a sit on top model over a sit in because the sit on top just seems more fish friendly. I've been looking at something like this http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-FS12T-SitOnTop-Angler-Kayak-Olive/product/61401647/212177


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

mischif,
I suggest something in the 10' to 14' for length. SOT or SIK are personal preference.

I DON'T recommend Bass Pro or Cabelas, as a place to *purchase* a kayak. Dunham Sports, Gander Mountain or Dick's Sporting Goods are good places with decent prices. Even with these stores, be sure to ask about upcoming sales, coupons, discounts, etc.

I purchased my Old Town Vapor 10XT for $299, on sale from $379...at Dunham Sports. I recieved an e-mail coupon from them, after making the purchase, for 20% off of my next purchase...so, I went back and purchased another one for $279.  I gave the second one to my brother.

Also, I don't recommend purchasing an angler model, as you will be money ahead to add the accessories that YOU want as you go. I saved $150, by not purchasing the angler model of the Vapor. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

where is dunham sports? I go to school at the university of toledo and I know that there is a bass pro by me and also a gander mountain. I know that angler versions usually are not a good idea, but is there even non angler versions of sit on top yaks?


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

if you could send me a couple different links of sit on kayaks that you think are suitable that would be great bowman.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

mischif said:


> where is dunham sports? I know that angler versions usually are not a good idea, but is there even non angler versions of sit on top yaks?


mischif,
Here's the link to Dunhams Sports. All you have to do is type in your zip code and it'll tell you where the closest store is located.
http://www.dunhamssports.com/

Nearly all kayak manufacturers have the same model of angler kayak in a non-anlger model. I don't know what to tell you about the SOT kayaks, as I've never paddled one. So, for price, comfort, etc. you may have to shop around. I do know that there are a lot of accessories for them...more so than the SI kayaks.
Perception Kayaks:
http://www.perceptionkayaks.com/pages/index/homepage

Malibu Kayaks:
http://www.malibukayaks.com/rec_kayaks.asp

Native Watercraft:
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/

Wilderness Systems:
http://www.wildernesssystems.com/pages/index/homepage

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, you're definitely getting allot of...advice.

To your original question, in the $400-$500 range, I'd get whatever model you like in the Ascend family from BPS. I'd absolutely buy a kayak there, as they are traditionally very good about any warranty issues with other items.
I was in a Bass Pro last week checking out the Ascend kayaks. For the money, those are some of the best yaks going, for sure. Smart design, great seat options....REALLY well designed boats.

If you like those Ascend boats, drive to your nearest BPS, check out all the different seat and configuration options they have, and getcha one. No regrets.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BTW, I would typically say to not get the "angler" package, but the Ascend kayaks put those kickass Native Ultimate style seats in the "angler" and "deluxe" models. The seat alone might be worth the extra bones if you get the option.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If I was getting my first fishing kayak, I'd lean toward this one:
http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-D12-Deluxe-Sit-In-Kayak-Red/Black/product/12420121555/103922

Front hatch, but also flat for mounting tackle bags.
Cockpit is big enough but not too big.
Mini Workdeck
Rear deck is perfect.
Kickass seat
Good knee and thigh pads
Smart front and rear bungee rigging
Metal D-ring for locking up kayak
Very durable plastic


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys! Also, bubba I was looking at the d12 but it is just a little out of my price range. I will be heading over to bass pro this saturday, but there is also a gander mountain near me. a lot of the non angler versions don't seem to have enough space for tackler and what not.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I'm with Bubba on this one. The ascend d10 and 12 (and fs models too) are killer yaks. I saved up a bit and ended up with a native ultimate, but that was only after my wife talked me out of the d10 (or I talked her into the native, I'm not sure how that went  ). I love my yak, but I'm pretty sure I'd have gotten like 80-90% of the yak at about 50-60% of the price had I gone the other way. 

As far as it goes, I don't see much difference between Dicks and Bass Pro as far as places to buy yaks. The Ascend stuff does seem to be pretty good for the money. With regard to buying a prerigged fishing model or doing it yourself, I'd say it depends on your access to tools and desire to use them, and your budget. Plastic cuts pretty easy, but it's harder to weld back together!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i have also been looking at the ascend kayaks at BPS. i have never owned a yak but have been out quite a few times on other people/renting them and now have the itch to have my own really bad. i like the threads on here giving tips about rigging and whatnot, its all really informative. i have been saving to buy something and with the possitive stuff being said about the ascend's that might be just the doctor ordered for me. thanks to everyone for another helpfull thread.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah thanks guys. I stopped at gander mountain and dicks today and was surprised that each store had only like 2 models of sit on yaks. there were some nice sit ins that i am thinking about, but i feel as if a sit in is constricting for fishing, but i am only 5'9 and 155 lbs.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

mischif said:


> ...there were some nice sit ins that i am thinking about, but i feel as if a sit in is constricting for fishing, but i am only 5'9 and 155 lbs.


mischif,
The price tag may be a bit steep, but Native Watercraft has a model that's a little of both, called the Redfish 12.
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/boat_detail.cfm?id=40

Another model that offers a larger cockpit and is price tag friendly ($300), is the Old Town Vapor.
http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/kayaks/recreation/vapor_10.html

Just a thought and/or something to consider. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks bowhunter, I was looking at the vapor 10 at gander mountain today (399) and it seemed pretty nice for a sit in considering I am biased for some reason. Also I liked this sit in http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...ound-9-5-RED&i=450789&aID=505P1A&merchID=4006 but it seemed a littler cheapier of a product. You fish with a sit in bowhunter, would you say that it is fairly simple to get in/out of and fish out of? Thanks for all the help guys, I am just trying to make a good decision on which one to get.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

mischif said:


> You fish with a sit in bowhunter, would you say that it is fairly simple to get in/out of and fish out of?


mischif,
The only reason that I don't care for SOT kayaks, is that I fish earlier and later in the year, when it's cold and I don't care for getting wet. I can be in a little rougher waters (wind & wave) and not get wet either.

Yes, very easy to get in and out of, from my kayak. 
There are a few videos on YouTube that demonstrate how to enter and exit kayaks, with out taking a spill or getting wet.





I purchased my Vapor at Dunhams Sports, in Bellefontaine, for $299.
Here's a pic of my fishing machine:










Bowhunter57


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

The vapor would be a very good first boat like bowhunter said. The cockpit is huge as sit in's go which makes getting in and out of very easy, but someone of your size sounds like any boat would work well for that. 

For a 10 ft boat it tracks pretty good, speed is an issue though because it is a rather wide boat, well mine sits a few extra inches below water with me being 275 lbs! lol. 

As for the red sport you pointed out, they are cheaper for a reason, and are not constructed quite was well as the other boat we have been talking about. Yet this is your first boat. My first boat was the $199 Potomac they sell at dicks. The boat is very light, and took a beating, and I still own it! 

If you know your hooked , save up and get the right model for you, if you arent so sure yet, get the cheaper one.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Set the yak on the floor at the store and get in and out a few times. Imagine reaching while in the boat to the front deck to get your tackle.
That Perception Sound, IMO, is a much better boat for the money than the Vapor.
Alot of people have the Vapor. Dick's blew them out a couple years ago for cheap. And nobody wants to hear that their baby's ugly, you know? But the Vapor's cockpit is actually too big. It leaves no room on the front deck to mount anything...and you couldn't comfortably reach it even if there was room.
At your size, almost any sit inside will be more than comfortable to get in and out in after about 5 minutes. Think instead (if you decide on a sit inside) about where things are once you are actually IN the boat, and where you could mount rod holders, tackle bags, etc...and how accessable they will be.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

yeah I know what you mean bubbagon. The perception sound just seems to have a lot of extra space for what I would want to use it for. Once I go to bass pro this weekend I will be testing out a lot of different yaks and I will make a decision. There are just so many different kayaks out there that it is hard to decide which to buy. around 4 years ago I became spoiled from fishing out of jon boats and canoes, but that friend has since joined the army and is not home anymore. for the past 4 years I have just been sticking to waders and shore fishing and it is so upsetting to see all the areas I "could" fish. Especially when I went to ohio power this past summer....so many quality areas but so little shore space.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Some people just fail to see the trends in kayaking.
The Vapor is a better yak, hands down. I know more people who have bought 2 of them than any other yak. 
It's more stable and higher in capacity than the Perception Sound. The large cockpit is a huge advantage on the water. Everything you need is at your disposal, below the deck, that's the whole point. The smaller the cockpit the more cramped you are inside. When you're cramped you have to strap junk to the front deck like the "Beverly hillbillies".LOL! Crap on your deck just catches wind and gets in the way of fishin'. 
At least Perception copied the big cockpit and console. It's 56" x 22", that's huge, you won't be reaching for that deck while sitting. I don't know what Perception was thinking when they designed the back end. It's completely useless. At least it's a lighter and cheaper yak.
Test as many as you can, then test some more. But the Vapor wins this battle, no doubt. 
Good luck in your search.--Tim


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Wow said:


> Everything you need is at your disposal, below the deck, that's the whole point.
> View attachment 56864


+1 very good point.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I figured old cranky pants would jump in on the Vapor thing. Like I said, don't tell me MY baby's ugly...translated: he has one.
Capacity: The Perception sound is 300 lbs. How much capacity does a 150 pound dude need?
Cockpit: Yes, teh Sound's cockpit is huge. But look at where the seat os located in both boats. The Vapor seat is all the way in the back of the cockpit, the Sound more in the middle of the cockpit. It's simple enough to sit in both and you'll realize very quickly how difficult it is to reach the front deck of the Vapor and how easily it is to reach the front deck of the Sound.
"Junk on Top" - If by a waterproof tackle bag, then yes, guilty as charged. Where's a better spot than right in front of you? I have several other options, including behind me under the deck as you suggest, but it's hardly convenient. As far as catching the wind, my 12" X 12" X 4" tackle bag has never been the determining factor.
By the way, the seat being a little forward in the Sound will allow a tackle bag or cooler to easily slip right behind it.
Everything below the deck - Yeah, like rods? Look at how the above Vapor owner had to rig his rod holders and fish finder. He couldn't even get them on the front deck as they'd be out of reach. He had to move them back, making his mini-molded workdeck obsolete.
I believe the same guy who had to buy a replacement seat after the first couple outings.
BTW, the backend design adds initial stabilty.

Neither of those yaks are probably the "best" choice, IMO. But the Sound beats the Vapor hands down. Everyone I know who owns a Vapor has buyer's remorse to some degree.
Well, everyone except one...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> +1 very good point.


Huh? I must have fished with 150 guys in kayaks over the years. Having "everything under the deck" has never been even as much as a goal for anyone I've known. Wouldn't you rather have room for things like your legs and feet?
BTW, under the deck is a wet place. Not an occassional spray-wet like the deck...more like sitting in puddles wet.
My goal in any kayak or canoe is to keep stuff off the floor.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> BTW, under the deck is a wet place. Not an occassional spray-wet like the deck...more like sitting in puddles wet.
> My goal in any kayak or canoe is to keep stuff off the floor.


I guess it depends on where you fish Andy. I cant' say things get really soggy in my Vapor. I'll have it out in cold weather rather than the Cuda since a SIK gives me some protection from the wind.

I really like the Vapor for being on the water but it's not a great fishing platform. Not horrible, but it could be better.

Great seat though, and a lot of room behind my seat I can reach and in front of my feet also.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

I am looking for a spare kayak to fish with when my buddy comes to visit. Hopefully, still $300 at Dunhams.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Again, I don't have a dog in this hunt.
I guess, barring a skirt, I don't see how one sit inside could be any drier than another. You're still gonna pull in water every time you get in and you still get some degree of paddle drips in the boat. I guess I've always been taught to keep stuff off the bottom of the boat.
And I believe every kayak, by their fundamental design, has room to store stuff in front of your feet. I just don't want to. Feels like working out to reach in front of my feet with my legs sticking out. Although I'll shove my lifevest up there on a warm, low water day.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

mischif,
As Bubbagon has mentioned, the extra large cockpit of the Vapor, has always been either a selling point or a point of disinterest. I'll be the first to admit, I wish it was about 16" closer to me. My new seat addition has put me foreward by 4" or 5" and this has helped.

I don't think you could go wrong with the Perception Sound. It appears to be a happy medium of cockpit size, storage and some decent mounting surfaces for accessories.

Good luck with your choices! 
Bowhunter57


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah I really like the way that the sound's seat leaves room behind it. I could easily place my tackle backpack in there and feel comfortable with room. If i decide on a sit in instead of a sit on, I will most likely go with the sound.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I knew 'ol crabby cheeks would have to chime in about 2 more boats he never owned or fished in . Some people are just born to whine, Need a hanky?
Do you have cockpit envy?
I guess when you have a small one in your dinosaur yak it makes you disgruntled.
Having everything right in front of you is sooo nice, you spend more time fishing and less playing with your bungee.
They make these wonderful, clamp on, rod holders that go wherever you want them, now, no fixed position no tracks.
When you start with a great foundation like the Vapor, every add on just makes it sweeter. 
Dont cry about it!
Your wife will let you get a better yak someday:Banane01:.--Tim..............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Stage 3 - When out debated with facts, go to the name calling and personal attacks. That's just perfect, dude.

There's really no need to address any of that sophmoric rant. So what I'll say to the original poster, paddle them if you can, but at least sit in them first.
I've owned several yaks in the last 20 years. I fish a few times a year with a group of about 60 dudes in kayaks. If I see one of their yaks I've never paddled , I paddle it.

The Vapor is a fine recreational kayak. As a fishing platform, not so much as what makes a good rec boat doesn't always translate into a good fishing boat...i.e huge cockpits.
Every single person I know who owns one (except one, and I certainly don't know him) has had buyer's remorse after about a month. Most of them sell the yak, or leave it around for newbies.

There are TONS of better options out there for fishing yaks better suited than the Vapor.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Just because its a SIT ON TOP kayak doesn't mean your getting wet, that depends on other factors, and my boat I've fished several times without getting a bit wet, its drier than any other kayak I've seen.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Kayak envy, lol, I'd hazard a guess that 
Bubbagon has been around three block so to speak about kayaks, mostly sit insides, hasn't come to the dark side yet, and hate to admit this in public but most of the kayak guys keep away from having gear inside the boat, hard to get at, safety issues, it will get wet. you'll find that if you keep kayaking, you'll own several boats, and you'll see what was not right about your older boats, only took me five kayaks to figure that out. Hopefully the canoe will be the one, I researched it, what its designed for, what it wont do and what company makes it, $1700, but its exactly what I want.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> If I was getting my first fishing kayak, I'd lean toward this one:
> http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-D12-Deluxe-Sit-In-Kayak-Red/Black/product/12420121555/103922
> 
> Front hatch, but also flat for mounting tackle bags.
> ...



Not to get too sidetracked, but I found a much better way to secure your yak. Run a cable lock through a scupper hole. The Masterlock Python is what I use. If someone can figure out how to rip or cut my cable lock off when run through a scupper and manage to not destroy the boat, they deserve to get it.


----------



## JRock3227 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mischif,

Check out http://www.austinkayak.com/ they have great deals on kayaks and their shipping is the best out there in terms of price and speed. I bought a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 angler from them and I couldn't be happier!! The Tarpon is probably more than you would want to spend but it's well worth it. Either way, check out their site or give them a call their customer service is excellent (I called about 3 times before I bought my kayak just to pick their brains on what they would preffer/recommend for me as a first time kayak buyer). Lastly, I would most definitely recommend a SOT for fishing! Good luck and tight lines!!!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.frugalbackpacker.com/webstore/catalog.php?id=40624
Check out the Dagger zydeco. In my opinion a great platform for both flat and some rivers. But heck I'm new at this also. If you look at the cockpit you can see there is plenty of room but definetly not oversized. You would have to strap your tackle bag to the front deck which is how I do it. Rod holders can also be mounted up there also. What I do until I figure out exactly where to mount the rod holders is keep them secured on the rear bungees. This has worked good so far but ultimately rod holders is the way to go. I attached a link that appears to be a good deal on this yak. I did see it in person at appalacian outfitters but never paddled it. In my opinion this yak appears to be well built mabey a little more so than some in this price I have seen at the box stores.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks for all the input everyone


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

So, I went to bass pro and I am really liking the D10 but the major issue was where I would put a rod holder on this bad boy. The guy I was talking to said that people will buy the non flush rod holders and place them on the front side (by the cup holder/work deck but a little under so it can fit on the side)


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought an Ascend D10 last August, you have some options with rod holders.










You could put flush mount rod holders behind the seat, there is room, but I didn't do that. I instead used a milk crate that I found when I was but a wee lad and in that crate I put a homemade dual rod holder made from 2 PVC T's with a piece of pipe between them (think of a capital letter 'I' rotated 90 degrees). I lashed them into place with cable ties and it works great. There is room to do more if you need too. There are lots of good ideas out there, it can be a fun mod to suit your style. I just used leftovers from a previous home plumbing project.

Two weeks ago I found that Amazon has good pricing on Scotty stuff and I went a little overboard and finished all three of my yaks in Scotty style. Sorry, I'm about to hijack this thread. 

Forward, all 3 have the Scotty Power Lock rod holders. I mounted a Scotty-Side-Mounting-Bracket-Black between the cup holders on the Ascend and it works great. Much better than the Berkly product I used earlier that my son hated.

The Vapor got a Scotty Compact Round Threaded Flush Deck Mounting Bracket Black inside the cup holder and a Scotty-Mini-Rod-Holder-Extension puts the rod holders at a good height for me. It replaces my homemade PVC dual rod holder I made late last year.

My Cuda got a side mounting bracket screwed into the side of the center hatch. A Scotty Gear Head Mount Extender goes into that and it supports a Scotty-256-Triple-Rod-Holder. The 256 rod holder is where 3 of my 4 rod holders came from, it was cheaper buying it that way. Two of those rod holders go onto the triple mount and my FF goes into the center. At first I was a little concerned about how wobbly that setup was on the Cuda but I had my bait caster in the left hand rod holder when the muskie took my bait and it it worked great.

I have to say that the Scotty stuff is a bit pricy but I feel like I'm getting what I paid for.

One last thing. The Vapor XT was my first and the Ascend D10 my second. For me, the Ascend is a better fishing platform, but I'd rather paddle and fish from the Vapor.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> If I was getting my first fishing kayak, I'd lean toward this one:
> http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-D12-Deluxe-Sit-In-Kayak-Red/Black/product/12420121555/103922


Goodness sakes man, that thing is 27" shorter, and is narrower and heavier than my Cuda. I'd pass.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

I purchased the Asend A10 from Basspro for after checking them out. I wanted to rig the kayak myself. The A10 was $100 cheaper than the D10 but thats because it doesnt have the foot pegs (that you can buy and install for $40.00). I would highly suggest their kayaks the seat is like a cushion lawnchair ive been in mine for over 6 hours with no problem. I had a problem with one of the seat straps and called Ascend they asked for my hull information and sent me a brand new chair (upgraded) seat. Plus its American made which is a plus for me.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Cabelas.com is having a 4 day sale....

Here's a nice Ocean Caper Angler for $519. I saw a tandem for about the same price too.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...47980&WTz_l=Unknown;cat110647980;cat112437180


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah I was just looking at the A10 but I heard that it is a HUGE pain in the ass to not have footpegs because you slide around. The bass pro guy said that tracker would install the 40 dollars footpegs on the spot or you could do it yourself. The major thing about installing footpegs yourself, is that if there are any leaks afterwards, you are screwed. The D10 comes stock with footpegs so they are covered under warranty. I don't know how much the last year model of the D10 has changed to this year, but I did not see any room on the back for flush mounts but maybe I am wrong. I am 100% going to be getting the D10 and I will be getting it on Tuesday!


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

They don't have room for flush mounts but if you do a crate you won't have to worry about it. You can get two nice holders for the front as well. Good luck!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

backlashed said:


> Goodness sakes man, that thing is 27" shorter, and is narrower and heavier than my Cuda. I'd pass.


Well of course. But unless they sell Cudas for $400-500....or maybe I stumbled onto the wrong thread.
Like any kayaks/canoes...typically you pay more for lighter weight. Although some models just go cheap, thin plastic to save costs. Obviously not the case with the Ascend.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I will prob just do the front bolt on rod holders, I am not a fan of the whole crate ordeal even though it does seem like a good idea. I will be throwing my tackle backpack in that area.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Pm me when you get around on it and we could meet up for a good day out on the water.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Since you are in Cleveland, you should run down to Pennisula and go to the kayak shop at the edge of the Cuyahoga National Park.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah I am going to head there after I get home from finals and stuff for the summer. They will have some nice accessories for the new yak that I will be purchasing tomorrow


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

mischif said:


> I don't know how much the last year model of the D10 has changed to this year, but I did not see any room on the back for flush mounts but maybe I am wrong.


I just looked at it online and they have changed the D10 and you're right, there isn't any room back there.

The FS10 looks like my D10.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so bummed. The D10 looks sweet as I do love those metal framed seats. There is not a Bass Pro Shop near me though.


----------



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Mischif,
Dont' know if you've made your purchase yet. I have a SOT and I've had a sit-in. Both are fun but for fishing, I wouldn't even think of a sit-in (no offense all you sit-iners). I fish in the wind, rain, cold, extreme cold and extreme hot. I only get wet when it rains and I can't imagine having my leg movement restricted for 4 to 8 hours on the water. I can sit side-ways on my SOT and move around when my butt get stiff (and it will) and on a really hot day, being able to dangle your feet in the water is a real bonus. A SOT has scupper holes that "breaths" the water; a little in/a little out. Water is not an issue as I wear Crocks or some other brand of water shoe. If you fish in the cold, you need to go to u-tube and look at some of the posts on kayay cold weather dress. You must be cautious with all aspects of cold weather kayak fishing. I have a dry suit for the cold. It was expensive but I finally decided it was not worth taking chances with my life. Anyway, SOT!!!


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks for the input but I already got my D10 yesterday . all the sit on tops are just too large for what i wanted to use a kayak for. I needed a kayak around 10 feet and 50 lbs or under. I will be carrying this kayak all over dense areas that a car cannot get through and that is why i finally decided on a sit in.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

mischif said:


> thanks for the input but I already got my D10 yesterday
> when you going to put it on the water......we want a full report on what ya think.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Good choice, I'm sure you will be happy with it. 

One thing I've learned, there is no do-it-all kayak out there. it's all about compromises. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry for the late input. Enjoy yourself and catch some fish!!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

mischif said:


> thanks for the input but I already got my D10 yesterday


Good choice man. I know you're gonna love that boat.
Enjoy your summer!!!

http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-D10-SitIn-Kayak-Red/product/11081905012221/212172


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks guys! I will be taking it out hopefully before my finals at UT! I have a couple questions about registration though, but I made a new thread for that! Thanks for all the help guys, I think I will like the yak community.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

If anyone is interested, Gander mountain this week has the Perception Sport Sound 9.5 Red kayak on sale for $230 (after $50 mail-in rebate). Pretty good deal!


----------

